# Dune Scorpion



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 26, 2003)

I was thinking about getting a Dune Scorpion 1/2" Are they good for a beginner scorp? venom? how to keep them? Thanks!

             James


----------



## Theraphosa (Jan 26, 2003)

I guess they are beginner scorpion and I was told they have mild venom but not dangerous  I keep mine on dry sand but I moist the sand 3 times a week..  They are very active when it's night time, it's fun to watch them dig. I feed this little one 6 pinheads per week.


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 26, 2003)

*hey*



> _Originally posted by Theraposa _
> *I guess they are beginner scorpion and I was told they have mild venom but not dangerous  I keep mine on dry sand but I moist the sand 3 times a week..  They are very active when it's night time, it's fun to watch them dig. I feed this little one 6 pinheads per week. *


did you get yours from kelly swift? pic? any more info? Thanks!

          James


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jan 26, 2003)

If you want to see a pic of the scorpion in two different color morphs, check out www.goldenphoenixexotica.com . Smeringus mesaensis is commonly referred to as "dune scorpion". They have the best specimen I have seen, as their coloration, or lack thereof, makes them a very impressive scorpion for visual purposes. www.swiftinverts.com also carries this scorpion, but, as for the coloration of their usual specimen, they carry the color of a light yellow, rather than clear. I know the previous reply knows what they look like, but in the case that not everyone here does, I posted this. The clear morph (ghost morph) scorp is probably my fav as far as the color morph of this scorp goes... and a most attractive scorp it is.

later,
edw.


----------



## Theraphosa (Jan 26, 2003)

yeah.. I've got it from Kelly.. I used the cap top of the vial as a home for my Dune scorpion... I keep mine around 75-80 degree
here's a picture of it..


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 27, 2003)

*hey*

GREat pic!


----------



## genious_gr (Jan 30, 2003)

And a great scorpion...beautifull,beautifull,beautifull...that's all I have to say... I wish I had one  ..makes a great background hehe


----------

